# They treat elves with seriousness in Iceland



## Rivendell_librarian (Oct 9, 2022)

I came across these stories about elves in Iceland this weekend:

"Contractors drilling for water in north Iceland have finally made contact with the hidden people to ask permission to drill after repeated unexplained malfunction in their drilling gear.

The folklore retained to the so called huldufolk or hidden people is firmly rooted in many places in Iceland even today and occasionally news of interactions between humans and the hidden people finds its way into the news. Today the National Broadcasting Service RUV reports that contractors drilling for water in Hegranes in Skagafjord in North Iceland have finally made contact with the hidden people to ask permission to drill after repeated unexplained malfunction in their drilling gear."
Icenews story

and
"A survey conducted in 2007 revealed that 54% of Icelanders are open to the possibility that elves, known there as the huldufólk, exist. Perhaps that’s why the claims of Ragnhildur Jónsdóttir, Iceland’s “Elf Lady,” may not be as outlandish as they first seem.

Jónsdóttir believes she has the ability to communicate with elves, a gift she’s had from a very early age. She therefore acts as a sort of ambassador between our world and the world of the “hidden people.”

In fact, Jónsdóttir’s latest attempt at protecting the elves was actually a resounding success. In December of last year, she lobbied the Icelandic government to prevent the construction of a road through the Gálgahraun lava field, a road that would have destroyed the lava rock Ófeigskirkja, “one of Iceland’s holiest elf churches.” Thanks to Jónsdóttir and the protest group “Friends of the Lava,” the government agreed to compromise, and will move the rock out of the new road’s path sometime this month."
The "elf lady"

and there is a beautiful film about this story here:
The seer and the unseen


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Oct 10, 2022)

I really do recommend the film documentary: it's spellbinding


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 10, 2022)

_Ah, gladdened am I upon hearing of this! The Grace of the Valar goes e'er with them!_


----------

